# limit local admins



## mammadshah (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi,

i am working network person, software engineers and QA engineers are developing and testing softwares. every user have administrative rights on thier systems. 

i want to prevent data theaft and limit them to install "Micro-SD", "USB FLASH" and other devices. and want to disable softwares.

Even though i have disabled USB but some users remove usb device from "device manager" and reinstalls that device and continue to using these devices, and same for softwares disabled by Group policy.

I want to limit these users rights.

Is there any way to do this.

thanks


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Not if they're local admins. They have total control of the machine.


----------

